# Vehicle weight



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Dear all

can anybody please enlighten me as to the average weight of a standard 33' long A-class RV?

Where I am with my Auto-Sleeper Rambler at the moment, my landlord is concerned that when i purchase my RV, he will have an 8 ton waggon on his land!!

Over to you guys......
carl


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carl

Thats going to be pretty close to the Fabled 7.5 Tonne limit, check the chassis plate.

Sorry its to much of an how long is a pce of string question. there is no such thing as a standard 33 foot RV


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8) Hi again carlmt. It should be between 16000 and 18000lbs 8O That's pretty close to your landlords prediction. 8O


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

*vehicle weight*

I am about to take proud ownership of a Winnebago 34" that weighs in at 16,500lbs , 17.484kgs if this helps with the figures for yours.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Mike, that's pretty heavy for such a small vehicle. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Phil.


----------



## 94302 (May 1, 2005)

Carl
my 38`Fleetwood Revolution is GVW 34000lb 15436kg UVW 28871lb 13107kg


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

*Vehilcle weight*

Phil 
Thanks for pointing out the mistake.
That was the weighbridge reading with me in it!!

Cheers
Mike


----------

